
Simplicity Itself for Blockchains - petethomas
https://blockstream.com/2017/10/30/simplicity.html
======
wmf
Maybe this should be merged with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15588380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15588380)
which is a very theoretical and low-level paper on the language.

